# AEP



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Heading down to Gods country on the 15th. Was wandering if anyone has water temp? Be there bass fishing in Float Tubes. Would think with all this rain it would be rising good. They should be moving up when we are there. Will be staying at D. Driving a Blue Honda Ridgeline. Stop by and say hello if your down there.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a question, what is the AEP Tuber Association?


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

A small group of friends and friends of friends who gather once or twice a year for some AEP bassin action.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sounds awesome! I love fishing down there, hope you guys have fun!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Actually I was wrong, the AEP Float Tubers Association is a public Facebook group. I got it mixed up with something else.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

We were down the 8th-12th and as always had a great time. Caught plenty of bass, gills and handful of Crappie, two biggest below, 12” & 13”. Beer battered gills and crappie at camp, can’t beat it. Heard Coyotes and owls at night around the fire, still wish I was there. Good luck to all who venture down to God’s Country!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Can you still get the AEP permit from an ODNR office? It's been almost 20 years since I have been down there.


----------



## josh chaney (Mar 29, 2016)

FishJunky said:


> Heading down to Gods country on the 15th. Was wandering if anyone has water temp? Be there bass fishing in Float Tubes. Would think with all this rain it would be rising good. They should be moving up when we are there. Will be staying at D. Driving a Blue Honda Ridgeline. Stop by and say hello if your down there.


My son and I are headed down there for memorial day weekend. Can't wait, I absolutely love it down there.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Can you still get the AEP permit from an ODNR office? It's been almost 20 years since I have been down there.


Check on the AEP site. I printed one off there a few years back.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Can you still get the AEP permit from an ODNR office? It's been almost 20 years since I have been down there.


Go to AEP Recreation Lands website and you can print it off there!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Go to AEP Recreation Lands website and you can print it off there!


Thank you


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Thank you


Anytime sir!


----------



## MAB3169 (Aug 15, 2017)

AEP permit..yes & there is an updated map also..with Jesse Owens SP info.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

How’d you do on your trip?

QUOTE="FishJunky, post: 2658857, member: 1406"]Heading down to Gods country on the 15th. Was wandering if anyone has water temp? Be there bass fishing in Float Tubes. Would think with all this rain it would be rising good. They should be moving up when we are there. Will be staying at D. Driving a Blue Honda Ridgeline. Stop by and say hello if your down there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone got any updates on the fishing down there? A buddy and I are headed down Sunday for the day, just wondering how the fishing is?


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Anyone got any updates on the fishing down there? A buddy and I are headed down Sunday for the day, just wondering how the fishing is?


I was there Friday mostly panfishing trip , gills we're still spawning and we caught many small 12-14 inch bass on flukes , and the bass seemed a little stressed post spawn I think but hungry.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

moosejohn said:


> I was there Friday mostly panfishing trip , gills we're still spawning and we caught many small 12-14 inch bass on flukes , and the bass seemed a little stressed post spawn I think but hungry.


Thanks for the report! I am hoping to catch some bass for sure! I don't care how big they are. So far this year I have not caught much up home here, need to get the monkey off my back!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Spent the day down there with a buddy yesterday. Caught a 5 pounder right off the bat on a buzzbait. Caught some smaller fish the rest of the day. The females were still full of eggs in the two ponds we caught fish out of, was kind of stunned with that. All and all a great day!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone ever checked the pH of the ponds they fished at AEP? I was down there for a week in November last year checking the place out after not being there for about 35 years when my dad took me when I was young.
Some of the ponds were milky looking while others were beautiful and crystal clear. Got me thinking some may still have leaching or mine runoff. I acquired some pH paper and plan on checking all the ponds before the daughter and I go kayaking and fishing when we head down there at the end of July. If the ponds have a pH of 3 or 4, I'm not going to bother fishing those.
Thoughts?


----------

